# My IJCP.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I thawed out two rat fuzzies for my two boys tonight. One for the ij and one for my red tail. The red tail took it no prob. AWESOME considering it was his first feeding. Gave him the smaller of the two fuzzies though because he himself seems a bit smaller than the ij. It'll be a good, big meal for him.

As for my ij, he could smell those rats as soon as the came in the room! He was out on his branch and waiting. So I snapped a couple pics of him chilling and then one right after he nailed it and coiled around it. The feeding pic isn't graphic - but I posted a warning anyway, just in case people are adverse to seeing that type of thing.

I'm really happy with my ij. His colours are coming in great. Not too shabby for a pet store pick-up. (The store I used to work at.) Can't believe it, but at the end of August it'll be a full year that I have him! He put on SO little size while on mice but since I switched him to rats I've noticed a difference in a month's time. Craziness!

For those that aren't fluent in herp-talk, ijcp = irian jaya carpet pythons.

Anyway... the pics!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow, time does fly by ... almost a year you've had him! He is looking good


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome snake, I love his color


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

great pic, snake looks great


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks guys!



Red Eyes said:


> Wow, time does fly by ... almost a year you've had him! He is looking good


I know! TIME FLIES!







I couldn't believe it! Had my beardie almost two years now. It's quite intense to be honest. I've given up on my runt beardie getting any more size. When people see him they ask how many months old he is.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

On the brighter side of things ... you won't be needing to upgrade your beardies enclosure anytime soon and you'll be saving money on food (bigger beardie = bigger appetite). Don't be so hard on yourself, you have done a fantastic job in raising him


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, he's definitely come a long way from the impacted runt he was when I first got him. He used to be about half the size of my pinkie finger, if not a bit smaller. And now he's the size of my hand. So that is SOME type of progress, heh.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

thats a nice snake man.... how long is that snake now?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

To be honest - no idea. Never even tried to measure him. I should do that some time soon.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Awesome snake, we have a little bugger at my work that bites the sh*t outta me.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine is very 'tame' or perhaps docile is a better word. He can be a bit squirmy at times, but I think that's the nature of arboreal snakes for the most part. But he has never struck me and never even indicated that he was going to do so. I just can't touch his head - but that's common with a lot of snakes.

They have a large one at my old work - a pet store - and it's a bit of a jerk. I think it's partly because it's confined to an enclosure that is WAY too small for it. But that's not a surprise seeing how it is, after all, a pet store.


----------

